

The Facebook Bill of Rights and Responsibilities - indigoviolet
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=54746167130

======
rms
Facebook's blog is down for me right now, here is the Google cache.
[http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:nLCrsouWRTsJ:blog.facebo...](http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:nLCrsouWRTsJ:blog.facebook.com/+facebook+blog&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

